# Possibility of graduate gaining employment in Singapore



## teliah (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi,

I am a recent UK with an engineering degree from a <Snip> (respected) university in engineering, with top marks. I have industry experience and a lot of relevant work experience but nothing post-studying.

My question is; what are the chances I could get an employment pass to work in Singapore? Does a well suited applicant for a graduate job hold any weight, or will my opportunities just be based on degree and industry experience?

Hopefully someone has been in this position recently and can help.

Thanks!


----------

